# My 5gal minibow with my betta Bubba and my gold snail Gary



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I like it! I like how simple the decorations are; it seems to emphasize the betta and snail instead of emphasizing the decorations like some people do. Your betta is beautiful, and I like your snail too!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Ahh! So simple, i love it! I also like the color of the hood.


----------

